# It's been brought to my attention that my pictures have been posted.....



## Mia Davina (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess I should explain.

Jon was entirely correct in saying that the reason I left was because of this very reaction. I started losing weight for health reasons, and once I had lost 50lbs, people started noticing and were quite negative about it. Tami has fully supported my decision and remains a close friend of mine: in fact, I'm going to see her later this upcoming week (which I am absolutely thrilled about!) I've now lost a little over 100lbs. I've done it the "old fashion way" for the most part. When I started, my doctor put me on a medicine to speed up my metabolism because tests showed that mine was basically at a stand still. I, with my doctor's assistance, created a food plan (aka, diet) that I can stick with. I do not look at a diet as an extreme way of eating for a short amount of time. I intend to eat the way I eat now, for the rest of my life. I admit that my plan needs a little bit of tweaking because since I don't eat meat, I don't get a lot of amino acids and proteins, which are necessary for a body to work the best. I also exercise (more than I used to.. I've never been sedentary); I do cardio and strength training. Once New York decides it's time to warm up, I'll also be swimming again. As you can see, I have thought this all out carefully and am going about it in a way as to make sure that I make myself the healthiest that I can be as a person. No need to think that I will ever become a tiny girl, it just isn't in my genes to be skinny. My goal weight is 200lbs. I am currently at 238 and the losing has slowed down quite a bit, which is entirely understandable.

Before I started losing weight, I was constantly tired, almost always in a bad mood and never really wanted to do anything. After having only lost 30lbs, I already noticed a boost in energy. Things have only improved since. And to ensure you further that I am doing this for health reasons only, not because I thought I looked bad, I was completely confident in my body before I started losing weight. As my body started changing with the weight loss, I found it very hard to keep that confidence. It took me a long time to love the body I had before, and it will take me a good amount of time to get used to the body I will end up with.

I appreciate the encouragement some of you have given. I am happier now. Not because I'm thinner, but instead because my being thinner has made me feel so much better. As you can see in the picture of me in the black and purple top, I have not lost my womanly curves at all. Again, that would be impossible for me because my genes just don't allow for me to have smaller hips or a smaller bust.

I also very much appreciate those of you who pointed out that this community (along with others, though it may not have been said) are about acceptance and loving curves. As stated above, I am far from curve-less. If anyone would like to get a hold of me personally, I will make sure to check my modeling email more often, and will respond when it is warranted. If you do decide to contact me, please keep in mind that my disappearance was based on the fact that I didn't want to be forced to deal with the negative comments. You are very free to tell me your opinion, good or bad, just try not to be argumentative, ok?

With much appreciation,
Mia D.
[email protected]


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know anything about what prompted you to write this post but I just wanted to say how happy I am for you that you are feeling so good! It's nobody's business but yours what you do with your body and it makes me sick that people have been negative to you. Very best wishes to you Mia, and I hope you pop into chat again, I always had SUCH a laugh when you were in! 

Katy x


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2008)

Just to be clear, that is Mia posting - the mention of Jon's account was from another board where she posted the same message.

Also, the pictures that _*had*_ been posted of you have been removed as posting other member's pictures here without their permission is not allowed.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 15, 2008)

Hahaha! I've actually tried to get on chat a few times, but I'm signed up with a yahoo account.. and I forgot my log in and what not... so I went to create a new log in and it won't let me because all of my emails are from "temporary" accounts like yahoo and gmail. *pout*



Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't know anything about what prompted you to write this post but I just wanted to say how happy I am for you that you are feeling so good! It's nobody's business but yours what you do with your body and it makes me sick that people have been negative to you. Very best wishes to you Mia, and I hope you pop into chat again, I always had SUCH a laugh when you were in!
> 
> Katy x


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 15, 2008)

Fixed it! Thanks for point that out, Am!




AnnMarie said:


> Just to be clear, that is Mia posting - the mention of Jon's account was from another board where she posted the same message.
> 
> Also, the pictures that _*had*_ been posted of you have been removed as posting other member's pictures here without their permission is not allowed.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't know anything about what prompted you to write this post but I just wanted to say how happy I am for you that you are feeling so good! It's nobody's business but yours what you do with your body and it makes me sick that people have been negative to you. Very best wishes to you Mia, and I hope you pop into chat again, I always had SUCH a laugh when you were in!
> 
> Katy x



I have to echo what Katy said. The idea that a size acceptance board would be negative about a healthy change in size is wrong. If you feel better and are getting pleased with how you look, then good for you.

And you *should not ever* feel as if you have to reassure anyone as to your motives for weight loss. The "health" imprimatur which seems to be necessary sometimes is just more b.s. Not that I don't believe you, but you should not have to feel as if your choices for your body need to be justified at all.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 15, 2008)

I completely agree that I shouldn't have to justify my reasons for losing weight, but I might as well be entirely honest, no? It's something I've put a lot of thought into and since it has been forced into the open now, I am just as happy to have my own say in what people think and don't think, ya know? I also realize that many people probably thought that I had surgery (which I am not condemning) and thought I should also assert that this was, in fact, not the truth. Every has their own reason for losing or gaining weight, and mine just so happens to be health.



LoveBHMS said:


> I have to echo what Katy said. The idea that a size acceptance board would be negative about a healthy change in size is wrong. If you feel better and are getting pleased with how you look, then good for you.
> 
> And you *should not ever* feel as if you have to reassure anyone as to your motives for weight loss. The "health" imprimatur which seems to be necessary sometimes is just more b.s. Not that I don't believe you, but you should not have to feel as if your choices for your body need to be justified at all.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you were dealt negative comments about your loss. That sucks. (I didn't see them, so I don't know what they were.) I'd hate to think anyone would feel they had to leave here just because they'd lost weight though.

Maybe it's different for models, who might receive comments from disappointed fans, or different in the paysite forum environs, but outside of that it's hard for me to imagine most folks here caring much one way or an other which size you choose to be. The exception might be if your weight loss was something you discussed a lot, which it doesn't sound like you've done. I understand leaving was by your own choice, but I'm wondering if the atmosphere toward someone losing weight is really as hostile on most of the boards here as it sounds like you're imagining it might be. If you treat it nonchalantly and just post as normal, I think there's a good chance others probably will treat it that way as well.

Whatever size you are, glad to hear you're feeling good and healthy. That's worth a lot!


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 15, 2008)

my choice to just leave was based on the fact that no matter where I posted on the board, fans would most likely see, and I had gotten a lot of emails about how bad it was that I was losing weight....



rainyday said:


> I'm sorry to hear you were dealt negative comments about your loss. That sucks. (I didn't see them, so I don't know what they were.) I'd hate to think anyone would feel they had to leave here just because they'd lost weight though.
> 
> Maybe it's different for models, who might receive comments from disappointed fans, or different in the paysite forum environs, but outside of that it's hard for me to imagine most folks here caring much one way or an other which size you choose to be. The exception might be if your weight loss was something you discussed a lot, which it doesn't sound like you've done. I understand leaving was by your own choice, but I'm wondering if the atmosphere toward someone losing weight is really as hostile on most of the boards here as it sounds like you're imagining it might be. If you treat it nonchalantly and just post as normal, I think there's a good chance others probably will treat it that way as well.
> 
> Whatever size you are, glad to hear you're feeling good and healthy. That's worth a lot!


----------



## Tina (Mar 16, 2008)

Frankly, I don't think it's anyone's business what you do with your body, Mia. If a customer no longer wants to be a member of your site because you've lost weight, that is their perogative (and would be understandable in some ways), as we all vote, in some ways, with our money. But beyond that, it's your choice and your business (literally and figuratively), and if you choose to post here just as a regular poster, leaving the paysite board alone, I'm sure you would be welcome, too.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 16, 2008)

Well that was my general feeling, but it was kind of forced out into the open by some person who got a hold of some pictures, so I figured I should explain. And really, I have no problem explaining. I'm not ashamed and never have been, I just didn't want to deal with what I felt was inevitable.



Tina said:


> Frankly, I don't think it's anyone's business what you do with your body, Mia. If a customer no longer wants to be a member of your site because you've lost weight, that is their perogative (and would be understandable in some ways), as we all vote, in some ways, with our money. But beyond that, it's your choice and your business (literally and figuratively), and if you choose to post here just as a regular poster, leaving the paysite board alone, I'm sure you would be welcome, too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2008)

Good luck to you on whatever path you choose for your own life, health and happiness. 
Hope to see your continued posting


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you, M'dear!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 17, 2008)

I never knew you, I am a newer member to this board. I thought I'd comment though and say...

Congratulations!

...on being healthier, more energetic, happier and yourself! 

Some people can tolerate being SSBBW, others can't. Some are happy to be SSBBW, others are content at a 200 limit. 

You've started to find your happy medium, and that's wonderful!
You -have- to share a little more in depth with your "diet tips". I love my body, but like you, I would like to lose some weight (around 30-40 lbs) for my health and pain management.

Again, Congrats to your health and happiness!

-Lee


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2008)

Mia Davina said:


> Well that was my general feeling, but it was kind of forced out into the open by some person who got a hold of some pictures, so I figured I should explain. And really, I have no problem explaining. I'm not ashamed and never have been, I just didn't want to deal with what I felt was inevitable.


Understandable, Mia, and I agree that you have no reason to be ashamed.

Um, BTW, where did you get that blouse with the purple flowers? I adore it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 17, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> You've started to find your happy medium, and that's wonderful!
> You -have- to share a little more in depth with your "diet tips".



Healthy eating is supported here, and is discussed at length on the Health Board. However, dieting talk - in the traditional commercial sense (I know this is not what Mia did, this is just a general notice) is not permitted here. For more info, please see the webmasters sticky in the health area. 

Any discussions of healthy eating plans, etc... should be done on the health board as there are already existing threads that would benefit from it. 

Thank you,
/mod


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 17, 2008)

Fashion Bug... YEARS ago though... isn't it freaking DIVINE?! ^_^



Tina said:


> Um, BTW, where did you get that blouse with the purple flowers? I adore it.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 17, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> You -have- to share a little more in depth with your "diet tips". I love my body, but like you, I would like to lose some weight (around 30-40 lbs) for my health and pain management.



I totally don't mind sharing what I did, but the thing is... people are never happy with what I have to say because I didn't find a miracle, I did the it hard, old fashioned way. But I can totally lay it out for people.. I just have to remember to do that when I get home. Right now I'm in Michigan ^_^


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2008)

Mia Davina said:


> Fashion Bug... YEARS ago though... isn't it freaking DIVINE?! ^_^



Yes, totally.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Mia Davina said:


> I totally don't mind sharing what I did, but the thing is... people are never happy with what I have to say because I didn't find a miracle, I did the it hard, old fashioned way. But I can totally lay it out for people.. I just have to remember to do that when I get home. Right now I'm in Michigan ^_^



HEY your in my state! Anyhow don't let all this BS get you down and keep a smile on your face. Your hot at any size which you already know


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 18, 2008)

best of luck lovely lady


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 18, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> HEY your in my state! Anyhow don't let all this BS get you down and keep a smile on your face. Your hot at any size which you already know



yup! Visiting a friend in Benton Harbor... he just finished giving me a couple tattoos actually ^_^ I'm teh hurt right now. But still happy!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Mia Davina said:


> yup! Visiting a friend in Benton Harbor... he just finished giving me a couple tattoos actually ^_^ I'm teh hurt right now. But still happy!!



Thats cool don't you just love our weather here??????


----------



## pinuptami (Mar 19, 2008)

its the same as being back home, actually

woops
It's Mia.... on Tami's thingy...


----------



## ShamelessAngel (Mar 23, 2008)

I had the same issue with a few of my members and I only lost about 15 lbs. Somehow they noticed and sent a bunch of emails asking why I was doing it. To be accepting yourself means getting to a size you feel good at, whether it be doing nothing, dieting, or even gaining! Don't let anyone tell you what you should and shouldn't do with your body, it's all about you people will like you or hate you no matter what size you are. It's all semantics


----------

